# Late checkout



## js203 (May 28, 2022)

Can late checkout be requested ? Has anyone succeeded in getting a 2pm late checkout? The particular resort I am staying is WM Pismo Beach. 
Thanks.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 28, 2022)

In the 11 years traveling with my 90+ year old grandmother who traveled with a fair amount of medical equipment I considered myself lucky if we got a 12pm check out and never received anything later.


----------



## geist1223 (May 28, 2022)

You can always Book an extra Day and checkout as late as you want.


----------



## js203 (May 28, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> You can always Book an extra Day and checkout as late as you want.



Yes, but the resort is sold out. I am not able to book an extra day. Hopefully my waitlist will come through eventually.


----------



## js203 (May 28, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> In the 11 years traveling with my 90+ year old grandmother who traveled with a fair amount of medical equipment I considered myself lucky if we got a 12pm check out and never received anything later.



That’s what I thought but I figured I would ask the wm experts here anyway. Thank you for confirming !


----------



## Plachaby (May 29, 2022)

A 2pm checkout is very unlikely. They might give you an hour, but that's it.


----------



## TomCO (May 29, 2022)

js203 said:


> Can late checkout be requested ? Has anyone succeeded in getting a 2pm late checkout? The particular resort I am staying is WM Pismo Beach.
> Thanks.


I have no experience with your particular resort; however, I often ask for noon checkout by stating it was great when this was the regular time years ago. They usually do provide an hour extra, but rare to even get noon in my experience. Let's keep asking so they change it back!


----------

